# What's goin' on at the Little house



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Obviously I'm slightly obsessed with all you guys on here so I KNOW you feel the same about me. :wink: So, here's what's been happening at my crib this past week. First of all, my spring allergies are out of control. I love spring, and yet it's trying its best to kill me. Why?? I don't know.
I also love my dogs, and they too are trying to kill me with a slow, painful death. Why? Once again, no idea.
Monday I was miserable, just trying to breathe and not scratch my eyes out of my head and all I wanted was a good nights sleep. But I think because I said it out loud to my hubby, I cursed myself. 
Madison, the old girl, is getting more dementia symptoms as she gets older so she thought it would be a great idea to stay up all night and bark randomly and loudly every time I started to doze off. Yay.....
So when I got up Tues my eyes were swollen from allergies AND lack of sleep. Excellent.... So, I thought to myself, tonight will be a good night. I'll keep Madison up and more active all day so she'll stay asleep. And she did. BUT, Toby and Bailey didn't. Toby needed to go out 2 times, Bailey once, my allergies were still out of control, and every trip to the back door to open it for a dog invited more pollen inside for further torture.
So Wed morning I was beginning to look like a hag with my swollen and now bruised looking eyes, but was determined to get sleep that night. 
Well, that didn't happen. I hit the bed to watch TV around 8 pm. About 30 minutes later I wanted something to drink so got up and went in the kitchen. And smelled something. And it was BAD.....
Briana had thrown up in the rubber room and I swear it was more meat that she could have possibly eaten. Meat was everywhere and for all the reasons I love raw, vomit involving raw is not one of them. It does not have a pleasant odor to put it mildly.
I cleaned for what seemed like an hour and then she did it again. Less meat this time but still lots of vomit. So I shut her in my room so I could keep an eye on her. That was around 9:30. She continued to either pace or throw up for the next few hours. Seriously fun....
When she finally settled down, I got comfortable, turned off the TV, and then Toby wanted to go out. I considered looking for the gun at that point. Not sure if Toby would be the victim or me but decided it would be best to just take him out to potty instead. What the hell, I was still awake right? I got back in bed, got comfortable, (anyone that sleeps with multiple dogs understands this takes a few minutes) aaaaannnndddd, Madison woke up and started barking. I literally thought, "Did I die and go to hell?" 
I got back up, took her out, went through the process ALLLL over again to get comfy, glanced at the clock and it was 3:30! WHY??!! :wacko:
Thurs morning, I looked rough. I think even my husband was a little scared of me at this point....
No chance for a nap either because I'd offered to work every morning at the humane society while someone went on vacation. Once again, yay....
So last night I had no pre-conceived notions that I would get any sleep and apparently because of that everyone left me alone and for the first time in possibly 5 years I got 7 hours of sleep in a row! :cheer2:
And now I feel like myself again. It's a miracle! It rained a little today and the pollen count went from over 9000 to less than 1000 so I can go outside again without risking my life so all is well with my world again.
I know you are all glad to hear there was no gun fire and no bloodshed at the Little house this week and there's a smile on my face again. Life is strange, a little evil sometimes, but mostly really, really good. 
And Toby is standing beside me whining so I must go and tend to his immediate need now.... Yay again.....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You poor soul! I can feel your pain with the allergies, not the ten (thousand) dogs. I just read an article yesterday that said the Southeast had the highest pollen count in the nation right now. I have taken Re's advice and Zyrtec is helping the most right now.

As far as the dogs.......... lock them all in the rubber room!! Or.....let them have the bed and you take the rubber room :whoo:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I bought Zyrtec too and it is working better than anything else but I think the pollen is just so bad nothing can make me symptom free. And I have booted several of my dogs into the rubber room for sleeping but it doesn't matter where Madison is at night because I can hear her barking and am still awake. And I think that when we added that room onto the house she was already an old lady and so set in her ways that she doesn't like to go in there. If she gets shut in there she'll bark incessantly until you free her. So abused....:frown:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh boy. That's just wild. How about giving them all a Benadryl before you go to bed??

I'm so sorry about your allergies - I sure don't think it's gonna get better any time soon. Maybe you could wear one of those hazmat suit helmets.

Have you been to an allergy doctor? I know you take your dogs to the finest specialists but would you do the same for yourself?

you gotta get some sleep! I'd be insane on that little sleep.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You poor girl! 

I think with the number of dogs you have, the chances of something going off is higher :wink:
I would probably be looking for the gun too if I were you! Lol


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, I feel your pain with the pollen...I literally can't walk out the house for 5 minutes without having a full blown allergy attack...then, feel like crap the rest of the day. I've gone thru a brand new box of kleenex this week. It's a *yellow hell *here in the south at this moment. Message to anyone that doesn't live here...stay away until the real hell begins...summer.

This is why I am inside, not outside and on DFC.

What is with these dogs right now...I don't know how you're doing it...Yogi has had me up for some ungodly unknown reason three times during the night for the last week (and he's only one compared to your 10). My problem is...once I'm awake...it's all over...no going back to sleep, ugh. 

His little ass cried and pawed me like he needed to go out at 2:30am last night...took him out, just stood there and wanted right back in...I swear he just wanted me awake because he was awake...devil. He better be glad he's so stinking cute.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I so sorry you had such a rough time of it. My husband has horrible allergies as well. What he does, 'cause most allergy meds barely make a dent, is to double up on meds ( I know not the best but it allows him to breathe and he still sounds like his hacking up his lungs every morning). He takes the allergy med with a muscnex (sp?) at night, so he can sleep. On really bad days, he does this in the morning too.Right now, he's taking some med that was prescribed for him due to having strep that he's thinking of asking for as a permanent prescript 'cause it's really helping him, even if he can only take it at night.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's hell here, too...and i don't even HAVE allergies. 

what i do is take zyrtec. and then, right before i go to bed, i take chlortrimeton. best sleeping pill/antihistamine there is. 

i'm glad you're feeling better, donna...i was getting a little afeared of you too.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> it's hell here, too...and i don't even HAVE allergies.
> 
> what i do is take zyrtec. and then, right before i go to bed, i take chlortrimeton. best sleeping pill/antihistamine there is.
> 
> i'm glad you're feeling better, donna...i was getting a little afeared of you too.


I do wonder if one day I'll just go to sleep and slip into a coma because my body will be saying, NO more! Nope she's not getting up. Go get your meat from somewhere else you little beasts! Good luck!
The pollen count here today is not tooooo bad so my hubby just cleaned off one of the screened porches so I'm gonna brave it and go out there. I hate being inside when it's so nice! I may regret it later but I'm already crazy so it'll be okay.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what i hope for is a coma that only lasts for two..... three weeks tops.

if you like, we can check into the same hospital and get into a medically induced coma together...

i figure i'll be rested and my hair will grow and my nails will grow...my skin won't be chapped because the nicer weather will be here....

and i won't be making juice, pulling up all of the sod in the back, cooking chicken, brisket, hard boiled eggs, cutting up raw veggies, making chicken broth....and doing laundry and walking the dogs outside because why?

THE SUN IS OUT!!!!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Three words:

Write. A. Book.

Seriously. Every time I see one of your threads I can't help but click on it because I know it will bring a smile to my face, but more often, make me laugh out loud. Even telling us about Bailey's eye. We knew you were concerned and worried about her and it made us equally concerned and worried about her but it was still an entertaining thread. You have a gift. Use it. Life with 10+ dogs has to give you plenty of material, right? Hahaha

Maybe you could get Nikki (xellil) to co-author with you! Hahahaha


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Three words:
> 
> Write. A. Book.
> 
> ...


Oh if there was a book, even if Snorkels had nothing to do with it, she'd definitely HAVE to at least get a mention! She's a super star as far as I'm concerned and should have her own TV show! I don't know if the masses would find my insane life as amusing as the somewhat smallish DFC crowd does though but I could make at least $20 off of the sales of my story......:wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think that's a marvelous idea! And your famous quote could be on the front page.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I think that's a marvelous idea! And your famous quote could be on the front page.


That would have to be the cover title......it would definitely get me to buy it, just to see what was inside!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> That would have to be the cover title......it would definitely get me to buy it, just to see what was inside!


Oh yes that's even better! And her photo could be of her face all swollen up with Kleenex stuck up her nose.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You girls should go into marketing with all those great ideas. :thumb: Now that I think about it, you might be right. If I saw a book and the title has something to say about butt plugs with that scary face of mine.... yeah, I'd buy it out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

the subtitle could be "Mrs. Potatohead and the Red-Eyed Monsters." 

Oh yeah. I missed my calling for sure.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was going to say that between you and xellil.....the two of you could outsell the chicken soup for the soul books.

you two should take this act on the road


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> You girls should go into marketing with all those great ideas. :thumb: Now that I think about it, you might be right. If I saw a book and the title has something to say about butt plugs with that scary face of mine.... yeah, I'd buy it out of morbid curiosity.


there's that word again, donna.....you starting something here? LOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> there's that word again, donna.....you starting something here? LOL


What, me??


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I too feel for you as I also have allergies. They were so bad last year I finally went to the doctor and was going to get my flonais (sp) but she talked me into a shot. Didn't work, this year I'm going back and getting my flonais to put up my noise. It's the only thing that has ever really worked for me and I don't have to take it all the time. But last year it was bad because of all the rain. That's what you guys put up with all the time I bet, see there is some good things we have here in Wyoming dryer weather.

And Donna you really do crack me up, well all you girls do you just make my day even if I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Donna your post made me laugh. It was well written but what REALLY made me laugh is that I have been there. I only have three dogs but I have had some insane nights where all I wanted was to sleep and everytime I was just about there (I could literally smell Brad Pitt) Dozer would cry to need out, or Sargeant would have an accident, or Hunter would bark out of senility. Those are the nights I envy one dog owners (though I would never trade any of my boys and do not regret getting them). 

I can't even talk about sleep these days with my overnight shifts at work and having to sleep when normal non vampire people are awake. 


So here's to you getting some sleep tonight! I will be right here in the barn, babysitting the preggos.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I too feel for you as I also have allergies. They were so bad last year I finally went to the doctor and was going to get my flonais (sp) but she talked me into a shot. Didn't work, this year I'm going back and getting my flonais to put up my noise. It's the only thing that has ever really worked for me and I don't have to take it all the time. But last year it was bad because of all the rain. That's what you guys put up with all the time I bet, see there is some good things we have here in Wyoming dryer weather.
> *
> And Donna you really do crack me up, well all you girls do you just make my day even if I don't know what your talking about.*


 I'm not entirely sure we know what we're talking about sometimes either...:wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna you do have a wonderful way with words.
I am so glad that there was no gun fire or bloodshed.
I hope that you have sweet dreams tonight!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I'm not entirely sure we know what we're talking about sometimes either...:wink:


what are you doing? reaching into my brain and pulling out my thoughts? 

'I' was going to say that :::::out:::::::


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> what are you doing? reaching into my brain and pulling out my thoughts?
> 
> 'I' was going to say that :::::out:::::::


Yes, I'm a mind reader as well as a legend. My ego grows at an epic rate... Bwwwaahahahhahhaaa!!!:madgrin:


----------

